

Convicted WikiLeaker Manning wants to live as woman - eplanit
http://mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE97J0JI20130822?irpc=932

======
thehme
This was a quick read, but I am now confused. I did not hear is many people
were on Manning's side, like some seems to be on Snowden's, but since they
both leaked classified info, doesn't Manning make the entire action look as if
it was just because of mental instability? In other words, while some thing of
Snowden and maybe Manning as heroes, doesn't his defense stain his action with
a more or less "it wasn't really me" as opposed to "it was the right thing to
do for the people of the US"? I just wanted to know what other people though
about this.

~~~
sp332
Manning used mental instability as part of his defense during the trial, among
several other arguments. It might have been one reason the judge's sentence
was half the time the prosecution was pushing for. Earlier, Adrian Lamo used
Manning's emotional/depressive state to find out about the information sent to
Wikileaks.

